# New Toro Super Recycler battery powered!



## G0doyers (Jan 7, 2021)

Tomorrow I receive the new 2021 Toro Recycler mower with Vortex technology. Today I saw this "Super" Recycler battery powered mower offered at Home Depot. Although not available right now. The all black looks nice. I would of waited for this most likely. Any of u guys know about this Super Recycler? Maybe I'm behind and apologize.

Super Recycler 21 in. 60-Volt SmartStow Max Cordless Battery Walk Behind Mower (Tool-Only)

https://www.homedepot.com/p/315052355


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Looks pretty interesting.


----------



## Cdub5_ (Jun 12, 2019)

Nice find!
I don't know a thing about it, but Toro is a good brand and I bet this will perform great for the average homeowner. I may look into buying this for my sister to maintain here zoysia. She's been interested in a battery powered mower so this may fit the bill.


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

The Stihl battery mowers are decent too. I have an older one I still use a bit on newly seeded areas. It weighs next to nothing.


----------



## kevreh (Apr 3, 2018)

Anyone try the battery Toro yet? I had the ego battery mower and ended up selling it, wasn't the same as my Toro gas mower. Curious to see how well Toro's battery mowers work.


----------



## TheThirstyTurtle (May 3, 2019)

I currently have a gas powered Super Recycler, and while I like the performance it provides I'm getting a bit tired of the gasoline smell and noise levels it emits.

Didn't know there was such a thing as a battery powered Super Recycler, but now you've got me intrigued.

I wonder if the build quality of an SR like this being sold by a big box store like Home Depot would be as good as an SR sold by an authorized Toro dealer or landscape store. I've heard the quality of Toro mowers sold by those smaller specialized stores is way better than the mass produced Toro stuff sold through Home Depot. Not sure if anyone has experience with that.


----------



## TheSlowOne (Jun 10, 2020)

I bought a Recycler as a clean up machine and for when we get a lot of rain and I can't get the greens mowers out on the lawn. I went with the recycler since its lowest h.o.c. setting is at an inch verses the 1.25" of the super recycler. For the size of my yard 6.5ah battery is enough for a single cut. Interested to see how the battery holds up over time.

I think the quality of cut is on on par with the gas version. My main gripe with the mower is that it's too light lol. But then again every mower feels light when you're used to using a greens mower most of the time!

Overall I'm impressed with these mowers, I have zero regrets in purchasing it. That smell of the fresh grass hits different with these electric mowers 💉💉


----------



## TheThirstyTurtle (May 3, 2019)

Thanks @TheSlowOne , looks like the battery powered Recycler provides a really good cut.


----------



## Rigo (Aug 2, 2020)

TheSlowOne said:


> I bought a Recycler as a clean up machine and for when we get a lot of rain and I can't get the greens mowers out on the lawn. I went with the recycler since its lowest h.o.c. setting is at an inch verses the 1.25" of the super recycler. For the size of my yard 6.5ah battery is enough for a single cut. Interested to see how the battery holds up over time.
> 
> I think the quality of cut is on on par with the gas version. My main gripe with the mower is that it's too light lol. But then again every mower feels light when you're used to using a greens mower most of the time!
> 
> Overall I'm impressed with these mowers, I have zero regrets in purchasing it. That smell of the fresh grass hits different with these electric mowers 💉💉


Does your recycler cut down to one inch? I have the same mower and measured from ground to blade on the lowest setting its at 1.5 inches.


----------



## TheSlowOne (Jun 10, 2020)

@Rigo I'll measure the grass after I cut it later today, and get back to you. It feels/looks like its pretty close to it, but I'll confirm for sure later!

edit:
1.15 inches tall after my mow.


----------



## willjhill (Sep 19, 2018)

What kind of grass do you have ? I have Zeon Zoysia, which I cut at 1.5" with an original Ego. It rips the grass in some areas and I would like to cut it down to the 1" mark. Worried it can handle the job. I also have a couple of greens mowers, I have ultra dwarf tif with Zeon surrounds cut at .5". Lots of fun to practice on but lots of labor ! Thanks for any additional insights on the Toro...


----------



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

@TheSlowOne 
Smell of grass vs gas lol

Thanks for sharing

Ive been loosley flirting with the idea of converting my Timemaster to electric 😏

Hows the "flex suspension handle ?"
Notice anything or marketing hype ?


----------



## Vtx531 (Jul 1, 2019)

Flex handle is great and a big improvement over the fixed handle.


----------



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

Is it just a carbon shaft ?

This is a mountain biking thing, besides being lighter carbon parts and frames have a coefficie nt of vibration absorbtion and flexibility like a low or high pass filter. 
Titanium is actually better but weighs more and is far more expensive.

So my dream mower will have titanium shafts.

Ironically, this recently leaked into the string trimmers not too long ago too, pleasant surprise.

Within 10 years I'll have a completley custom timemaster with overpowered electric drives. Pnuematic tires
Titanium shafts 
And a custom cockpit lol


----------



## Vtx531 (Jul 1, 2019)

Its just a regular steel handle. The whole thing pivots and there are two rubber bumpers on each side that keep constant tension on the pivot. So the handle squishes down on the rubber bumpers to give it some flex. It works good and really smooths out small bumps, ruts, etc.


----------



## MrT (Jul 30, 2021)

I have read about the black electric recycler but don't think we have received them in Canada yet. Has anyone else seen them? Interested to know how it performs against the electric one with vortex technology. Understand it has a cast aluminium deck, shock absorber handle, bigger batter, can set on maximum instead of letting the mower decide, wheels with bearings and of course underneath of deck and blade has the changes to make it a super recycler,


----------



## Vtx531 (Jul 1, 2019)

Wheels on the gas model super recycler (black one) are bushings, not bearings. I imagine the battery one is the same.


----------



## MrT (Jul 30, 2021)

Thanks just had a look in parts list and I think you are right.


----------



## NWS (May 26, 2021)

I just bought one and I really like it. I have all Ego tools but the mower I wanted to go with Toro due to the design of the Super Recycler deck. I installed the performance blade and the cut quality is great.


----------



## MrT (Jul 30, 2021)

Looks good, it seems there is a big delay in my end of Canada at least. Interested to know your longer term thoughts at some point.


----------

